# New towers in Rate our talls



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Al Seef (will be in a few minutes) and Grosvenor House now added to the rate our talls section. Just a reminder to everyone  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=294


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol, it took 4 months until they added chelsea, why are they so fast now???
ok they have to, otherwise they could not follow dubai construction pace


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

cool

who told them about it?

or did they check emporis now weekly for new completed towers?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

No it was in the thoughts and comments thread. We told them that they were completed a few days ago.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Good job guys.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Kudos to MALEC for asking them to put the Grosvenor House on the list. 

That reminded me that Al Seef is also compleated so I asked them for that as well. (Not my modesty day )


----------

